
Ask HN: Where to get cheap GPU servers? - doczoidberg
I know Amazon EC2 has gpu based servers but are there cheaper solutions I can subscribe to on a monthly basis?
======
cjsturgess
I wouldn't use it for super important services.... But, I hear OVH/SoYouStart
have decent servers. Their support & uptime are pretty shoddy at the best tho.

------
DTE
All of our machines at Paperspace
[https://paperspace.com](https://paperspace.com) have GPUs and our pricing is
much more affordable (disclaimer: I'm one of the founders). Currently only
Windows but Linux is coming soon :)

~~~
doczoidberg
when does Linux come?

Pricing is interesting. As far as I understand your service is remote Desktop
but the VMs can also used as dedicated server. Will there be an API?

------
asteadman
I'll bite. WHY? the crazy spot price? whats wrong with physical hardware? The
"cheapest" option is to just buy some graphics cards; but that doesn't scale
well. Is that why you need "GPU SERVERS"? Your question is meaningless without
some background information. What are you doing, ML? What's your stack? how
much memory do you need?

~~~
doczoidberg
I am just searching for Servers which have a GPU (linux/windows, CPU, RAM
doesn't matter). Is this so difficult to understand?

I need to play around with some "remote rendering" via paraviewweb but can't
use my own hardware.

~~~
asteadman
Ok. Have you tried any of the ARM-based hosting providers? A lot of time
you'll get bare metal, and most SOCs will have some sort of GPU. Not sure
whether it'd be beefy enough to run paraveiw. Here are a couple links, I know
nothing about them and can not vouch for their quality: [https://raspberry-
hosting.com/en](https://raspberry-hosting.com/en), [https://www.unixy.net/arm-
server/](https://www.unixy.net/arm-server/),
[https://www.mininodes.com/hosted-arm-
servers/](https://www.mininodes.com/hosted-arm-servers/).

If a hosting company goes through the trouble of installing GPUs, its usually
because their customer is trying to use the GPU to accelerate computations,
such as those in machine learning. As a result, they charge a hefty premium.

